# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Monte Cristo, Utah

## LindaP

This is a photo taken yesterday of my son ( yes, look closely) .....hmmmm, this is why I don't ask too many questions as a mom .......

----------


## JEK

Be brave Mother.

----------


## MIke R

been there done that.....20 years ago..it s a classic....

dont look Mom.....he shouldnt  even be showing you that!

----------


## amyb

I was spared when I learned of my son's skydiving adventures after his jumps.

----------


## MIke R

> I was spared when I learned of my son's skydiving adventures after his jumps.



my Mom never knew of any of my adventures........particularly the one I didnt go on because at the last minute I got a ski class and 3 of the 5 were lost in an avalanche

----------


## amyb

how awful

----------


## MIke R

yes it was......

----------


## KevinS

My Mom never knew that I had adventures of any kind.  Ever.  It was better that way.

----------


## MIke R

not so sure I like this idea when I am on the other side of the equation though....LOL

----------


## katva

Yikes, Linda!!!!

And, yep----- my mom just would plug her ears.  And now, I'm hoping payback isn't due!!!

----------


## Rosemary

What a moment - bursting with life, roaring down the mountain ... so many beautiful things here. Thank you, Linda.

----------


## fins85258

I'm with Kevin, by my freshman year my mother predicted I wouldn't see my 21st birthday. From there on I didn't let her in on anything I was up to. I think it may have been part of the reason she lived to the age of 91.

----------


## amyb

What a thoughtful son!

----------

